# Colnago Cristallo Color options



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi,
Trying to decide on which color option to go with. I have only seen black carbon in person and was impressed. However, I do like the sunflower or town silk screen. Has anyone seen either in person and can comment on it? 

I know the stealth clear coat looks good however the silks look pretty intersting and upscale.

Thanks for all your professional opinions!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

manandjoe said:


> Hi,
> Trying to decide on which color option to go with. I have only seen black carbon in person and was impressed. However, I do like the sunflower or town silk screen. Has anyone seen either in person and can comment on it?
> 
> I know the stealth clear coat looks good however the silks look pretty intersting and upscale.
> ...


The town scape is OK. The sunflower design is perhaps somewhat feminine for many cyclists tastes, but I like it. Beyond those two there are also the Jet (like Petacchi) and the eagle (like Zabel), both of which I feel to be more impressive than the townscape.

BTW, they are not silk-screened but rather sublimated.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I was in chicago on business last week, and visited Chicagoland Bike. Very nice people. Anyway, I saw, up close, the cristallo "jet" version as well as the plain carbon. I must say, the plain carbon was awesome. The pictures really don't do it justice. The finish was top notch. The Jet was nice, but it would be a shame to hide the nice carbon under paint. Plus, I would think that image would get old after awhile, and look dated if , say, petacchi went out of fashion.


----------

